# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  اخراج السي دي من الجهاز وهو مطفئ ....

## mylife079

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كيف تخرج الـ Cd من الجهاز عندما يكون مطفأ ...... بالصور : 



*الطريقة منقولة للافادة .* 



*تابع الشرح المصور الان*

----------


## MR.X

يسلمو يا مان الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابو العبد

من اول قرأت العنوان اجى ببالي اني اكسر الجهاز..؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

يسلمو 

بس ليش ماتفتحوا الجهاز وطلعوا السي دي وترجعوا تطفوا الجهاز ؟

يعني للخراب بس ؟

مابعرف انا غير هيك افتح الجهاز وبطلعه وخلصنى  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_من اول قرأت العنوان اجى ببالي اني اكسر الجهاز..؟؟؟_


 ههههههههههههههه ياهيك يابلا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاااااااااا

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا محمد :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 




> يسلمو 
> 
> بس ليش ماتفتحوا الجهاز وطلعوا السي دي وترجعوا تطفوا الجهاز ؟
> 
> يعني للخراب بس ؟
> 
> مابعرف انا غير هيك افتح الجهاز وبطلعه وخلصنى


هاي الطريقة كمان اذا كان الدرايف خربان وما بفتح بالكبسة مش والجهاز طافي بس :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعاً على المرور

----------

